# 10/31 hrbt



## TightLines09 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, decided to try these stripers at HRBT. Headed out at about 6pm and fished til about 9pm, [ had to go to work  ]. The stripers were very active on the light line, smacking the water and chasing bait, they were everywhere, got 6 with the biggest being 26inch. Released them all, its always fun to hook s few striper right before work ;]. probably head out tonight and see if i can snag a few more...

Tight Lines....


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way to go. Nice work.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Don't look like they are eating very well!!


----------



## TightLines09 (Jun 20, 2010)

oldsalt said:


> Don't look like they are eating very well!!


I was actually thinking the same way, the 26in. didnt fight well at all.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

they seem to be alot thicker in the river .... this one was from a couple of mornings ago wading for da trout ....


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

Perhaps the stripers would fare better and put on more weight if the menhadden/ pogies weren't gill netted in such large quantities.

Fishwander


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

look like things are picking up:fishing:


----------



## TightLines09 (Jun 20, 2010)

Fishwander said:


> Perhaps the stripers would fare better and put on more weight if the menhadden/ pogies weren't gill netted in such large quantities.
> 
> Fishwander


----------

